# Forum Home Renovation Decking  merbau decking 140 x 22

## john diesel

hi there
i have a local tradesman soon to start putting down a new deck for me 
size is 8 by 8 metres approx
and i plan on using a wide merbau decking which is 140 x 22
which is available locally
has anyone had any experience with this size? 
from reading various threads it seems screws are preferred as fasteners over nails
what size screw would be used with this size decking?
and what procedure for fastening is recommended? 
my tradie has now confused me as he initially said he would use screws but now is talking about using a recoil gun?? 
would appreciate your help / comments as i am about to spend a bundle of money and  i do not want to stuff this up and my wife will never let me forget it if i do !!!  
thanks in advance 
john

----------


## Waldo

G'day John, 
I went down the path of 140mm x 19mm merbau because aesthetically the wider board looks a whole lot better, deck is 7m x a bit over 3m. My thread is here http://www6.cyanide.com.au/~woodwork...waldo%27s+deck 
I used 316 stainless 53mm 9g Type 17 Timberdecks with a square drive head - each box of 250 comes with a bit. The drill and countersink in one bit is a 1/8 size made by Snappy. Bought them from Conolly's Timber in Coburg. 
I prefer screws to nails, but that's me - takes longer and costs more.

----------


## Dr - 307

Don't let him get away with nailing. If he quoted and specified screwing the deck down then that's what he should do. If you agreed on nails or a fastening method wasn't specified then again you should still go with the screws. I used 10-12G 53mm Type 17 Stainless. Screwing will help to reduce the cupping of the 140mm board. 
Cheers,
Dr - 307.

----------


## Connollys

Hey Waldo, I didnt know you bought your deck from us. I bet it came up a fantastic, the 140mm stuff is excellent. Next time your in make sure you introduce yourself.  :2thumbsup:  
Cheers 
Craig

----------


## UteMad

Depends what thickness your 6 inch board is 18 or 22mm 
coil guns are a cop out and cant hold a 90mm board let alone a 140mm board.. 
the nails are 50mm long and if your decking is 22mm thick will bearly touch the joist.. 
65mm titadecks or screws are your options 
I like bugel batten screws for 6 inch it gives a jetty look and the boards will never budge but then your pocket might not extend that far and your tradie would need a rattle gun to put them in.. 
At a compromise 12G 65mm type 17 square drive stainless screws would cover you but he wont have allowed for this in his quote i can guarantee 
Just remember what good is a deck where the boards are falling off 
For laughs find out what he did allow and post it up here LOL 
cheers utemad

----------


## Waldo

G'day, 
I only bought my screws through you Craig, had I known you also had 140 x 19 I would have, got all my merbau through Mathews Timber, if only I had known  :Doh:  .Might need some more screws yet too.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Connollys

No probs we always have them in stock  :Biggrin:  
Cheers

----------


## MatterHorn

> No probs we always have them in stock  
> Cheers

  Heh, I bought my Merbau and screws through you guys too.  One of the few places that has the SS deck screws in stock and for a` good price.  It's getting delivered this Friday, so a big weekend for me!

----------


## Williamstown

I ended up using Marine grade SS 7g x 50mm on my 90x19 merbau.  Snapped a few screws early on when I wan't predrilling deep enough (only through the merbau); however haven't had a problem since (predrilled to the correct dept).
I wanted 9g; however couldn't get any with a small enough head.  The head on the 7g I have is tinny, which is what i wanted.

----------


## UteMad

No need to go to 7G to get a small head size as you can get 8-10G trim heads which give you the thicker screw with smaller head size.... 
Personally i hate small headed screws and trim heads as they dont have the holding power to restrain the boards over time but each to there own.. i wish you the best with yours  
cheers utemad

----------


## Pickled dragon

Waldo 
How many screws ( 10g x 50mm bugles) across the merbau decking (140 x 25) to stop bowing? 
Is 3 sufficent?

----------


## Impulse

I just laid one with 14g x 65mm stainless batten screws, 2 in each board. With a board 140mm wide you don't want it to cup.

----------


## Waldo

G'day Pickled dragon, 
I used 2 spaced about an 1" in from each end and top and and bottom of the board and centered on every joist which were at 400mm center spacing.

----------


## Pickled dragon

Thanks guys

----------


## arms

[QUOTE=john diesel;725198] 
my tradie has now confused me as he initially said he would use screws but now is talking about using a recoil gun?? 
would appreciate your help / comments as i am about to spend a bundle of money and  i do not want to stuff this up and my wife will never let me forget it if i do !!!  
screws can now be purchased in coil form ,specalised screw gun similar to quick drive

----------

